# Bony bump in her back?



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

On Tuesday I was feeling along Lacey's back (in relation to her nickering/whinnying when I dismount) and I noticed that right over her loin/point of croup (technical words :shock: I looked it up, haha) she has a rather largeish bony feeling bump. It's not super obvious or anything but it's definitely noticeable when you run a hand down her back kinda hard. I've never noticed it before but I wouldn't doubt that it's been there...

What could it be?

Pictures:

Here's the bump:











And here's its relative location (the blue circle):


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, I don't know. Her back could be out of alignment or she could have a slight roach back that has just recently started to bother her. Or she could be getting arthritis in her spine, I just don't know. Probably the only one that could make a for sure decision is the vet but after reading your other post, that may not be an option. If it is possible, you might give her a break from riding for a couple of weeks and see if there is any change in the tenderness, size, or shape of the lump and go from there.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

She could have cared less when I was poking at it, she was giving me that look of "what the heck are you doing back there? Your job is to scratch my face!" Haha

I've come to the conclusion that the next time I get a horse I'll make sure it does not have a long back, because that's Lacey's one major conformation fault and it's so issue ridden. Grr.

Yeah, I wrote the vet an email about a payment plan and I'm waiting for a response. =)

Haha she'll be happy to get a break. I'd been going super easy on her lately but then I realized that she's not ancient, she's just kinda old, and there's really no reason that she can't trot for 20 minutes (with adequate warm up) and canter for 5. Seriously. So she's been working "hard". =P


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Along with what smrobs suggested, it could also be calcification from an older injury.

Does it bother her when you run your hands over it?

We were posting at the same time. I see she could care a less. Then I would guess clacification. Next time the vets out run it by him.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

My Paint mare has the same thing. I was told it came to be because of the way she had to stand to graze. Her back is super long. It doesn't bother her at all, so I've never really looked into it a whole lot.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

my TB also has this....its unnoticeable really when he's just standing around, but when we work it usually gets a little more prominent. But it never hurts him, I can press on it from the top and from either side and he doesn't even flinch. He has good rotation in his hips too.

His back is a little bit long, but you can only tell if you stare at him for a long time.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

i had a horse who broke his pelvis earlier in life, it wasnt treated, so he had all these weird back problems. you can atleast call the vet, get their opinion, a call is FREE. i doubt a horse gets something like that from grazing, or else it would be common, its really not.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

sillybunny11486 said:


> i doubt a horse gets something like that from grazing, or else it would be common, its really not.


It's only horses with a longer back that get it from grazing. They have to stand differently to reach down and graze. I'm also sure there are a lot more horses out there with it then we notice. Unless you actually look, you can't tell my mare has one, or that Wallaby's Lacey has one. =]


----------



## redneckprincess70 (May 5, 2009)

My mother in laws mare has this also. She's between 25-30 years old and mom's only had her 6 months. I'll follow your thread for advice and keep us posted on how your horse is doing.


----------

